# Application Suggestions?



## rubixcubed (May 25, 2012)

I'm a newly graduated EMT-B (passed my registry a few weeks ago, waiting on my county certification), working on my first round of job applications. I'll be applying to a couple of 911 providers, but I expect I'll be starting with an IFT company based on what I know about current local job availability. I've done a billion retail applications in my life, but there's a couple of things I keep seeing on EMT apps that are tripping me up - I just don't know what the hiring people want to see. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

*"Describe any specialized training, apprenticeship, skills and extra-curricular activities."
"Additional experience, skills, or training which make you especially suited to work for us:"*
I've got a background in retail customer service... is this worth mentioning? A lot of the local companies stress customer service in their mission statements and such. I've also done a bunch of ride alongs, do they assume that? Should I mention that I've done way more than my school required? What about things like going to the gym? I don't do any organized sports/classes, but fitness seems like it would be important. 

*"SPECIALIZED SKILLS (CHECK SKILLS/EQUIPMENT OPERATED)"*
They have a section to check off things like computers, typewriters, word processing, etc. which is fine, but there is also an area to list Machinery and Other ... what? Is that things like equipment we learned to use in class? 

Once again, any suggestions you guys have would be awesome.


----------



## EMT John (May 25, 2012)

I would strongly reccomend getting your ICS 100 and even getting your 200,700,800. You can do it for free at FEMA's independent study site. It's really easy. You can put that under skills

If you can start volunteering somewhere that would help with your resume. 

As for fitness and the gym that would go under the hobby or interest section of the app.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

do you speak any foreign languages?  Those are *great* to list. 

Agree with FEMA classes.  Also car maintenance/repair is great if you have any background in that- ever changed oil at a shop, that kinda stuff?


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2012)

Nohero said:


> .....because that's what we need...more people who don't want to put in the smallest amount of effort and actually learn about the ICS



Want me to list the things I'd rather have people study than ICS/NIEMS?


----------



## Nohero (May 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Want me to list the things I'd rather have people study than ICS/NIEMS?



That's not my point.

One word: Integrity


----------



## legion1202 (May 30, 2012)

I have a question relating to this too.

I`ve been working since i was 16. I am 30 now. I went to school to fix computers and I had my own company for a long time. I had a few part time jobs here and there so I could get by when things got slow. Around 2007 I found a full time job and i`m still currently working for this company(its a nursing agency). Should I list every job I have ever had since 16 if there just asking for work experience? I forget half the places/supervisors that i worked for. Half of them went belly up.

So far I`ve listed only jobs that would give me experience towards the ems field.


----------



## rubixcubed (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, everybody. 

@legion1202: I'd fill out however many boxes they have on the app with your most relevant experience and bring a more detailed resume with you when you turn your application in. That's what I always did for the jobs I've gotten in the past.


----------

